

Algebraic knot theory for kids: equations - danghica
http://researchblogs.cs.bham.ac.uk/thelablunch/2015/06/inventing-an-algebraic-knot-theory-for-eight-year-olds-v/

======
crawfordcomeaux
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3RnbUol...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3RnbUolLRo0J:researchblogs.cs.bham.ac.uk/thelablunch/2015/06/inventing-
an-algebraic-knot-theory-for-eight-year-olds-v/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
chrisdbaldwin
I long for the days when I sat in my studio apartment writing Perl scripts to
categorize proteins based on knotting structure. Good times...

~~~
octatoan
So you were writing protein-like programs to categorize proteins? :P

